# Pflanzen aus fremden Teich



## Alfii147 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir vergangene Woche 2 schöne adulte Teichpflanzen aus der Bucht bestellt.
__ Hechtkraut & Wasseriris (Wurzelballen gute 30 cm +).

Die Pflanzen sind heute bei mir eingetroffen, habe Sie erstmal in einen großen Mauerkübel zwischen gelagert.
Nun zu der Frage: Birgt es irgendwelche Risiken, sich Pflanzen aus fremden Teichen zuholen ?? Habe leider im WWW nichts passendes dazu gefunden. Werde Sie natürlich gründlich mit Frischwasser ausspülen und abwaschen.

Danke für eure Antworten
lG Lukas.


----------



## Katzhö (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
eigentlich dürfte das kein Problem darstelle, wenn du die Pflanzen bevor du sie im den Teich setzt richtig durchwässerst,
und wenn dir es doch nicht ganz geheuer ist schau ob deine Pflanzen im Teich vielleicht einen Ableger habem und setzte den erstmal zu den neuen dazu damit sich beide aneinander gewöhnen... Und später denn einfach alles zusammen wieder in den Teich. 

Lg Katzhö


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Mai 2014)

Hi

Man kann sich allerlei Getier einfangen. Libellenlarven, Molcheier aber auch die oft verhassten Wasserschnecken...

Grüße Michael


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2014)

und wo nich ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2014)

... wenn ich 100% sicher gehen möchte, dass ich mir nix Fremdes einschleppe,
dann darf ich gar nirgendwo mehr was kaufen, weder in der Bucht noch in einer
Wassergärtnerei..... gut durchspülen und dann sollte es gut sein....


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Mai 2014)

karsten. schrieb:


> und wo nich ?




Hmm...

Stimmt das kann einem natürlich auch in einer Wassergärtnerei passieren. Eigentlich kein Argument....

Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (14. Mai 2014)

Natürlich birgt das Einbringen von Gemüse aus anderen Teichen Gefahren und Risiken, wobei ich da Froscheier und __ Schnecken nicht als Gefahr sehe.
Ich sehe Du hast Fische im Teich, die sind da eher gefährdet ... ich sage nur __ Parasiten
Da reicht ein Durchspülen nicht.

Vor dem Einsetzen solltest Du die Pflanzen desinfizieren (KPM, Wofasteril E400, o.ä.). Und das richtig gründlich.
Aus einem hängen gebliebenen Parasit, kann schnell ein ganzer Haufen werden und Deine Fische angreifen.

Wenn man keine Fische im Teich hat, ist es völlig Toastbrot wo die Pflanzen herkommen.
Mit Laich oder anderem kleinem Getier kann man locker leben ... meine ich 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Ich hab meine Pflanzen zur Quarantäne in zwei eckigen 90 L Mörtelkübel eingepflanzt , bis mein Filterbecken fertig ist lasse ich sie da auch bzw. pflanze sie in den Kessel Mini

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Mandy hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, mir geht es um __ Parasiten und Bakterien, die eventuell den Fischen schaden könnten.
Pflanzen sind ohne Substrat gekommen, und nur leicht feucht (Wurzeln). Pflanzen bleiben auch bis zum Wochenende in dieser Mörtelwanne.

Schadet das Desinfizieren den Pflanzen nicht? Wie stelle ich es an & wie viel brauche ich davon?
Gibt es was ähnliches, was man den einsetzen könnte was man im Haushalt hat ?

lG


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2014)

Mittel aus dem Haushalt gehen nicht, da nehmen die Pflanzen unter Umständen Schaden, außerdem töten die keine __ Parasiten. Bottich nehmen, das Mittel rein, Pflanzen mehrfach unterstuken und die Pflanzen über Nacht drin lassen. Am nächsten Tag mit klarem Wasser spülen. Dann sollten sie einsatzfähig sein.


----------



## willi1954 (17. Mai 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Man kann sich allerlei Getier einfangen. Libellenlarven, Molcheier *aber auch die oft verhassten Wasserschnecken*...
> 
> Grüße Michael



ich wäre Froh, über eine gewisse Schneckenpopulation.


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> ich wäre Froh, über eine gewisse Schneckenpopulation.


Jup, warum man diese Wasserschnecken nun hassen soll???

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jup, warum man diese Wasserschnecken nun hassen soll??


Erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Gerade für die Fische ist das doch ne willkommene Abwechslung im Futterangebot


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2014)

Habe etliche Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich, welche auch ein ordentliches Wachstum an den Tag legen.
Werden vermutlich auch in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Mai 2014)

Also sobald ne Schnecke bei mir im Teich landet, ist sie paar Stunden später ausgelutscht und es existiert nur noch das Gehäuse...


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2014)

Im neuen Teich bis jetzt noch nicht, größte hat bereits knappe 4 cm.
Im alten Teich habe ich mehrere ausgewachsene ca. 6-7 cm große leere Hüllen gefunden


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Mai 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> ich wäre Froh, über eine gewisse Schneckenpopulation.




Soll ich dir welche abgeben ? Jede Menge hätte ich. Oder können sie sich nicht wegen den Fischen überleben ?


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2014)

Na ein paar werden auch bei Mandy im Pflanz- und HellX- Filter überleben. Nur sehen wird man sie nicht, bei ihrer Arbeit abgestorbene Pflanzen zu zerkleinern oder das bissel Schlamm was evtl. noch zischen den Wurzeln ist zu durchwühlen. 

LG Rene


----------



## willi1954 (18. Mai 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Soll ich dir welche abgeben ? Jede Menge hätte ich. Oder können sie sich nicht wegen den Fischen überleben ?


nee, hab schon ne Menge,
 
Hauptsächlich Spitzschlammschnecken, weniger Posthorn und einige Turmdeckelschnecken. Die tummeln sich im Filtergraben, am liebsten zwischen den
Krebsscheren und werden dort in Ruhe gelassen.
Im Hauptteich haben sie auf Grund einiger __ Schleie keine Chance, __ Schnecken sind deren Leibgericht anscheinend. Ob die Kois sie fressen
kann ich nicht sagen, die Schleie auf jeden Fall.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Limnos (18. Mai 2014)

Die Furcht, sich mit Pflanzen Schädliches herein zu holen, ist ziemlich irrational. __ Egel und __ Schnecken stellen in einem Ökosystem kein Problem dar, sondern sie gehören dazu. Alles andere kann auch durch die Luft später in den Teich gelangen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Die Furcht, sich mit Pflanzen Schädliches herein zu holen, ist ziemlich irrational. ..................................Alles andere kann auch durch die Luft später in den Teich gelangen.


Heute war der Erpel wieder da, durch die Luft ist er wohl gekommen......Teich mit Salz fluten oder lieber gleich alles Wasser raus?


----------



## Patrick K (19. Mai 2014)

es reicht das Wasser für 2-3 min auf 90 °c zu erhitzen

Gruss Obs


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2014)

Weißkalkhydrat soll auch sehr desinfizierend sein, am besten 1 Kg pro Liter 
Wird im übrigen auch in der Teichwirtschaft eingesetzt .
Bei großen Teichen / Seen sogar mit dem Flugzeug. 

LG Rene


----------



## Limnos (19. Mai 2014)

Hi

Wollt ihr einen Teich oder ein steriles OP? Ich habe seit über 50 Jahren Teiche. In Ermangelung von Händlern habe ich damals alles aus der Natur entnommen. Auf die Schnapsidee, etwas zu desinfizieren, wäre ich nie gekommen. Und ich hatte auch nie Grund diese vermeintliche "Sorglosigkeit" zu bereuen. Ich sorge mich ja auch nicht darum, dass ich irgendwo einem Schnupfenvirus begegnen könnte. Da man ohnehin nicht alles, was in den Teich kommt, ohne Biozide oder Hitze steril machen kann, sollte man mit dem kölschen Urvertrauen ( et hätt noch immer joot jejange) an die Sache herangehen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (19. Mai 2014)

Ja genau ,das machst du dann solange bis du aus einem Teich, mit unendeckter KHV, Planzen bekommst und dein Koibestand über den Jordan geht 
Das war dann das letzte mal das du Pflanzen aus einem anderen Teich einfach so einsetzt
Bei einem Naturteich ohne karpfen würde ich mir auch nicht den Kopf machen , aber mit zB. KHV ist leider nicht zu spassen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Limnos (20. Mai 2014)

Das ist für mich eine weitere Bestätigung, keine Koi zu halten. Wie bei allen Hochzuchten, wo (fast) nur auf Aussehen und kaum auf Vitalität gezüchtet wird, sinkt die Widerstandsfähigkeit der Individuen. Mit normalen Spiegelkarpfen habe ich nie Probleme gehabt. Im Übrigen kann man Viren durch Abspülen wohl kaum beseitigen. Und ich denke, dass ohnehin die Viren vorwiegend mit dem Fisch, wo sie innerhalb der Zellen sitzen, in den Teich gelangen. Da hilft kein äußerlich wirkendes Mittel.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo
da hast du bis jetzt Glück gehabt mit deinen Spieglern

Der erste Ausbruch der Krankheit bei Nutzkarpfen wurde im Mai 1998 in Israel beobachtet. Bis zum Ende des Jahres 2000 hat die Krankheit bis zu 90 % der Fischfarmen Israels erfasst und verursachte in der Aquakultur jährlich Kosten von 300 Mill. US$. In den USA wurde die Krankheit erstmals Ende 1998 bei einem aus Israel importierten Koi beobachtet.
Erste Hinweise über „Massensterben“ bei Nutzkarpfen in Verbindung mit dem KHV
wurden 1997 und 1998 in Deutschland beobachtet. In den Folgejahren wurde das
KHV weltweit in zahlreichen Ländern nachgewiesen.
Quelle http://tsis.fli.bund.de/reports/Documents/TSInfo/028.pdf

ich setz meine Pflanzen mindestens 6 monate in Quarantäne , da die meisten Viren ohne Wirt irgend wann absterben


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Limnos (22. Mai 2014)

Hi Patrick

Die Karpfen haben ein quasi natürliches Ende im Kochtopf gefunden, als ich infolge eines Umzugs mal einen guten Monat ohne Teich war und es für sie keine andere, passende Unterbringung gab. Um aber noch einmal auf das Virus zu sprechen zu kommen: sind auch Infektionen in freier Wildbahn bekannt geworden oder ist es ein Phänomen der Zuchten? Ich will keinem die Freude an Zuchtformen vermiesen, aber man sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass nichts die natürliche Auslese in freier Natur ersetzen kann, und das Zuchtziele, wie Farben oder Wüchsigkeit, immer auf Kosten der Vitalität gehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2014)

zu dem Virus ,da Karpfen in Karpfenteiche in freier Natur gehalten werden und der Virus um die Welt ging, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Virus nicht in die Natur gelangte.
Zu den Zuchten :  Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen , leider ist das oft so, trozdem soll man nicht sorglos Pflanzen in den Teich werfen , wenn man entsprechenden Fischbesatz hat

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2014)

wann war das denn , vor zwei Jahren Glaub ich, hat doch ein Teichbesitzer aus dem Bayrischen, unwissent , mit KHV verseuchten Unterwasserpflanzen per Bucht verkauft und Nachweislich mehrer Teiche und den darin befindlichen Koibesatz geschrottet

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2014)

Hi Patrick

Wie ist der Nachweis erfolgt? Da laut google das Virus nur ca. 14 Tage ohne Fisch "zurechtkommen" kann, würde es reichen, die Pflanzen zumindest solange nicht mit Fischen in Berührung kommen zu lassen. Ansonsten wurden nur Fischausscheidungen und direkter Körperkontakt als Übertzragungswege genannt


----------



## Brittami (2. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade mit grossem Interesse diese Diskussion verfolgt und frage mich nun gerade, was von dem Tipp, einen neuen Teich mit 1-2 Eimern Teichwasser aus einem bereits irgendwo vorhandenen Teich mit Kleinstlebewesen etc. zu "impfen", zu halten ist? DAS dürfte man dann jawohl auch nicht machen?


----------



## Limnos (3. Juni 2014)

Dieses Animpfen bringt nur wenig. Zum einen wird sich ein Teich "von selbst" mit den Formen beleben, denen er passt, und zum anderen kann man bei einem Teich ebenso wenig verhindern, dass auch mal ungewollte Lebewesen hinein gelangen, wie man verhindern kann, dass man sich einen Schnupfen holt. Sie halten sich sogar z.T. gegenseitig in Schach. Wenn dann doch eine Epidemie ausbricht, liegt es meist daran, dass die befallenen Tiere durch irgendwelche , oft kaum zu ermittelnde Umstände geschwächt wurden: Wasserparameter. Futter. Stress etc.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juni 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Dieses Animpfen bringt nur wenig.


Das sehe ich anders. Bei einem Aquarium finde ich es sogar wichtig. Nutze fast immer einen gebrauchten Filter aus einem meiner anderen Becken, wenn ich eins neu aufstelle. Wenn der Kies gebraucht und nur gewaschen ist, sparre ich mir zumeist den Filtertausch. Die Schadstoffverarbeitenden Bakterien müssen sich sonst erst entwickel. Das ist kein Problem wenn man das Becken ohne Fische 2-4 Wochen stehen lässt. Zumeist muss ich aber ein Becken aufstellen weil....Jungfische, neue Fische, oder etwas anderes erzwingen sofort ein Becken zu haben. Zumeist muss dann mein 500 Literbecken als Wasserquelle für eingefahrenes Wasser angezapft werden.


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen neuen Teich auch angeimpft und Wasserpflanzen aus einem anderen Teich übernommen. Für das Animpfen bin ich zu einem Kiessee gefahren und habe den Modder ewas aufwirbelt und bin dann mit dem Kecher durchgegangen. Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich einen ganzen Bottich voll mit Wasserflöhen und Co. Jetzt, nach ca 3 Wochen, ist mittlerweile der ganze Teich mit Kleinstlebewesen bewohnt. Ohne das Animpfen hätte dies wohl deutlih länger gedauert.

Über das Einschleppen von __ Parasiten habe ich mir im Vorfeld leider keine Gedanken gemacht und bin etwas stutzig geworden, da ja in ein paar Wochen auch Kois einziehen sollen. Auf div. Seiten habe ich dann verschiedene Parasitentypen gefunden. Bei fast allen stand, dass diese nur Tage oder wenige Arten maximal 3 Wochen ohne Wirt üerleben werden.

3 Wochen sind nun um. Die ersten Fische (__ Kleinfische wie Elritzen etc....) sollen erst in 1-2 Wochen einziehen. Bis dahin sind hoffentlich die unerwünschten __ Schmarotzer verschwunden, wenn ich denn mir überhaupt welche eingefangen habe....

Grüße
Christian


----------



## paulo (4. Juni 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe meinen neuen Teich auch angeimpft und Wasserpflanzen aus einem anderen Teich übernommen. Für das Animpfen bin ich zu einem Kiessee gefahren und habe den Modder ewas aufwirbelt und bin dann mit dem Kecher durchgegangen. Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich einen ganzen Bottich voll mit Wasserflöhen und Co. Jetzt, nach ca 3 Wochen, ist mittlerweile der ganze Teich mit Kleinstlebewesen bewohnt. Ohne das Animpfen hätte dies wohl deutlih länger gedauert.



Hallo, wozu braucht man denn dieses ganze Getier? ist das sinnvoll fürs biologische Gleichgewicht oder einfach nur Fischfutter? 
Paul


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2014)

für das biologische Gleichgewicht benötigt man auf jeden Fall Kleinstlebewesen. Ein neuer Teich/neues Aquarium mit Frischwasser ist ja fast so steril wie einGlas Wasser. Aber schau dir mal Teichwasser aus einem eingefahrenen System an, da wuselt es nur von kleinem und kleinestem Getier. Die Kleinstlebewesen unterstützen neben den Bakterien den Zersetzungsprozess von abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten. Also je früher Leben eingesetzt wird, desto schneller funktioniert das System

Die Wasserflöhe wollte ich eigentlich nur haben, damit die Elritzen und Co gleich ordentlich was zu futtern haben


----------



## paulo (4. Juni 2014)

Ja das hört sich plausibel an 
ist das einsetzen solcher Tiere in einen bestehenden Teich denn unbedenklich?
wir haben einen Baggersee in der Nähe da lässt sich bestimmt solch ein Getier auftreiben...


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2014)

Hi, generell besteht immer die Gefahr sich __ Parasiten einzufangen. In einem vermoddertem, überbesetzten System warscheinlich eher als im Baggersee. Aber selbst in einer Pflanzenplantage ist man davon nicht befreit sich irgendwelche Dinge einzuschleppen.
Ansonsten kommen die meisten Tierarten, die in einem Baggersee leben, früher oder später auch alleine an deinen Gartenteich.
Es ist unglaublich, wie schnell sich Wassertiere von alleine einfinden. Nach ca. 3-4 Tage nach dem Wasser einlassen hatte ich schon die ersten __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer entdeckt, wobei wir nur in 500m einen kleinen Dorftümpel haben. Größere Seen sind erst einige km weiter.

Wie schnell sich Wasserflöhe etc. von alleine einfinden, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber nach dem einsetzen ging es auf jeden Fall sehr schnell, dass sich die Tiere vermehrt haben. Und wie bereits geschrieben. Parasiten sind abhängig von einem Wirt, wenn innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit kein Wirt zu finden ist, sterben die Viecher. Deswegen würde ich 3-4 Wochen nach dem Einsetzen von Getier frühestens die ersten Fische einsetzen.
Räuberische Insekten wie __ Gelbrandkäfer und Libellenlarven finden früher oder später alleine an deinen Teich. Deswegen ist es da auch egal, wenn man beim Tümpeln sich den einen oder anderen einschleppt.


----------

